# Lumpkin County



## ditchdoctor (Oct 13, 2004)

Went scouting a new area yesterday and walked in about 45 minutes. Found an area that looked like the runways at the airport. Found several medium sized bushes destroyed and several scrapes.The good thing, I found no evidence of anyone else being there recently. No trash, or cans, wrappers.. etc. I think I may have found the near perfect spot. Hardwoods with a mixture of pines and other shubbery. But the deer seem to be plentiful this year. So lets see what happens.

Anyone scouting in Lumpkin County? How does it look to you?


----------



## RGRJN (Oct 14, 2004)

Been seeing alot of sign, just not too many deer. The occasional doe.Took a shot this morning at a spike. Want ya'll to know, I'm that rare hunter, nothing left of the deer I shoot but a little hair  Pretty good for a bow. Spent 2 hours looking for blood, nothing.Course I knew that when I looked at the arrow, but wanted to make sure. I'm pretty sure that limb that needs trimming but didn't knocked it low.Nothing but a few white hairs, no blood on arrow,ground or on his route out.


Joe


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 15, 2004)

Ditch Doctor 
I Hate To Disappoint You But I've Already Been There. It's Hard To Find A Place In Lumpkin Co That I've Not Been To. But Good Luck I Won't Be Hunting Tommorrow.
Dana


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Oct 15, 2004)

*Lumpkin*

Been finding a lot of sign, no rubs or scrapes, but I have been seeing deer.  Killed a 4 point last Saturday, oops< shot it for a doe right before dark at about 60 yards.  Keep me posted and I will do the same.  I have been seeing other small bucks but nothing wth size.

Eric


----------



## ditchdoctor (Oct 15, 2004)

Good job fellas!! I hope everyone has a chance at a big one. Lets keep the posts coming.. I know we have big deer here, they are just alittle smarter.


Dana..

Long time no see/speak. Hope all is well with you and yours. Would enjoy doing lunch one day and catch up. btw.... I thought I saw your name scrawled on an oak tree.. it said.. " Dana was here and now the deer are not!"  All I could say was " that varmit been here already.. LOL

Y'all have a great season!!

Doc


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 3, 2004)

i have seen deer every day for 2 weeks,only one little buck.my wife called me about 10am and said there were six deer in the front yard and one little buck chaseing a doe.i live south lumpkin.they have not seen alot off big deer yet at foggy bottoms this year.


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Nov 3, 2004)

*Lumpkin*

I am pretty much hunting for the next two weeks, I will keep you guys informed, I have seen some rut activity with the little bucks, just have not seen that big boy yet.  Hopefully, the cool weather will get them in the mood, I know that I am getting that way! :speechles


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 3, 2004)

Work is back to a manageable level so I should be hunting more soon.  Supposed to be heading up to Suches this week or next if I can get away early.  I will keep you guys posted.  Anyone here hunt on K.K. Turner's land?  I live on Crown Mountain and I see deer all the time...running in front of my truck!


----------



## Eshad (Nov 4, 2004)

Dana, it's good to see you back.  I hope you are all healed up and ready for deer season.

Eshad


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 4, 2004)

Eshad, 
I am all healed up and ready to go have already got two out for patty at lake russell, are you still interested in a bear, I haven't found a lot of sighn but i haven,t had a chance to get up in bear country yet. had to work to much and it's been awful hot. I hope to get up high this weekend and see whats going on in the high country if you can get a chance to come up just drop me an email or pm.
good luck.
Dana


----------



## ditchdoctor (Nov 4, 2004)

Dana.. what the heck happened to you? You need anything or any help? Give me a shout! Hope all is ok.

Doc


----------

